# Sky Online Tv Box. Prezzi e pacchetti. Non HD. Caratteristiche.



## admin (20 Maggio 2015)

Sky ha presentato ufficialmente il nuovo Sky Online Tv Box. Di cosa si tratta, per la precisione? Come funziona? Quali sono le offerte ed i prezzi?

Andiamo con ordine. Lo Sky Online Tv Box è un device, una sorta di decoder, che permette di fruire i contenuti offerti da Sky Online sul televisore. Si tratta, per la precisione, del dispositivo Roku 3 brandizzato dall'emittente satellitare sul quale è possibile installare anche applicazioni esterne.

Il costo dello Sky Online Tv Box è di 50 euro con, inclusi, due mesi di visione di due pacchetti: intrattenimento e cinema.

Per quanto riguarda le offerte in abbonamento, c'è da dire che sono abbastanza convenienti ed economiche rispetto a quelle satellitari: 

Il pacchetto Sky Online Magic App costa 29 euro per 4 mesi (quindi circa 120 euro annuali) ed offre la visione di Cinema e dei canali "Intrattenimento". Gli eventi sportivi si acquistano a parte.

Ovviamente, per vedere i canali Sky attraverso lo Sky Online Tv è necessario connettere il box ad internet. Con il Box Sky Online NON si visualizzeranno i canali Sky HD, in alta definizione.


Foto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha presentato ufficialmente il nuovo Sky Online Tv Box. Di cosa si tratta, per la precisione? Come funziona? Quali sono le offerte ed i prezzi?
> 
> Andiamo con ordine. Lo Sky Online Tv Box è un device, una sorta di decoder, che permette di fruire i contenuti offerti da Sky Online sul televisore. Si tratta, per la precisione, del dispositivo Roku 3 brandizzato dall'emittente satellitare sul quale è possibile installare anche applicazioni esterne.
> 
> ...



Ci vuole per forza una 20mega? 

E' un'ottima idea, ad un prezzo peraltro abbordabile, ma sto leggendo che purtroppo in abbonamento ci mettono solo intrattenimento e cinema, mentre sport e calcio li vendono solo evento per evento a 5€ l'uno... credo sia una mossa fatta unicamente per contrastare l'arrivo di NetFlix


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2015)

Si, come scritto in abbonamento ci sono solamente cinema e intrattenimento. Lo sport è a parte.

Per i mega necessari non so dirti! Ma penso una 10 mega possa funzionare bene. NON è in HD.


----------



## beleno (21 Maggio 2015)

Boh sulla carta potrebbe essere una buona idea, il prezzo non è male. Però molto dipenderà dalla velocità della linea del singolo utente, e si sa che l'Italia da questo punto di vista siamo all'età della pietra. Inoltre, oramai si parla sempre più di più di risoluzione 4K e questi propongono un pacchetto in cui si vedono i film non in HD (suppongo neanche a 720p). Un aspetto importante sarebbe la disponibilità o meno di Sky on demand, io lo trovo utilissimo. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2015)

È di sicuro un'ottima idea, ma purtroppo le connessioni da età della pietra del nostro paese la rendono castrata già in partenza.


----------

